# Yuffie!



## yuffie (Jun 22, 2010)

This is my baby Yuffie. I rescued her at the pound about 6 months ago when she about 1 year old. She is now a healthy 11 pounds. She looks like a terrier mix but I have no idea what breed she is so if any of you have good guesses I would love to hear it. Here she is enjoying internet surfing with me on my laptop


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a cutie! Such a face! :biggrin:
She looks Terrier to me as well, with maybe a little chihuahua....maybe....:smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo Cute!
BTW Welcome!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Such a cute face, LOVE it!
No idea what she may be, definitely looks like some kind of terrier.. but what kind and mixed with what... who knows. Either way, cute as a button!:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, what a precious pup! I love the name too  theres something irresistable about scruffy dogs, gotta get me one of those sometimes


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! I would say JRT could be one of the major breeds in her genetics...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous! And how lucky she is to have you. Good for you for rescuing her from the pound!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

oh man, what a cutie! I'd guess a chihuahua mixed with something wire-haired (very helpful, i know! haha)


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Chi/terrier

very cute 

might sounds a bit silly, but I groom a few chi/poodle mixes and they look a whole lot like your dog. so i wouldnt rule out

chi/poodle


----------

